# اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها



## jjjjo (16 يونيو 2008)

اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها !!

الفتاه اختفت يوم الاثنين وشهادة إشهار أسلامها صدرت بعد ساعتين من الاختفاء.


نريد أن نرى ابنتنا ونعرف مصيرها؟ وأين ذهبت؟ وكيف يتم استخراج شهادة إسلامها بعد ساعتين فقط من الاختفاء؟
نحن نطالب بمقابلتها والأمن صامت!!..
كلمات نطقت بها أسرة شهدت التجربة المريرة التي عاشتها العديد من الأسر القبطية خلال السنوات الماضية، وأسئلة معتادة نسمعها عقب اختفاء أي فتاه قبطية ودائرة ليست مختلفة عن قبلها تعيشها الأسرة في مسلسل اختفاء الفتيات القبطيات!
تخرج الأسرة، لتؤكد أنَّ ابنتها وقعت تحت ضغوط، ويخرج الأمن ليؤكد أنَّه لا يعلم مصيرها وفجأة تجد الأسرة شهادة أسلمة للفتاة من الأزهر..
حلقة ليست جديدة واعتدنا على سماعها كثيراً، خلال الفترات الأخيرة والنتيجة واحدة في معظم الحالات وهي عدم ظهور الفتيات، وتظل الأسرة كل يوم حائرة تترجى أي شخص يدلهم على أي خيط للعثور على ابنتهم..
وتذهب الأسرة يومياً للجهاز الأمني عسى أن يجد أفرادها راحة لقلوبهم، ولكن عادة ما تكون الإجابة" لم نعرف شيء هنبلغكم""....
نسرين سمير كامل، " 22 عاما " حاصلة على دبلوم متوسط هي المأساة الجديدة لأسرتها التي تعيش بقرية" مائة كنانه" بمركز طوخ مدينة بنها، اختفت يوم الاثنين الماضي"9 يونيو" دون معرفة مصيرها، ولكن أسرتها اتهمت زميلها بالعمل ويدعى محمود محمد حفني بالمسئولية عن اختفاءها، أو ربما قام بتوريطها أو غرر بها لذا تسرب الشك إلى قلوبهم وطالبوا الجهات الأمنية، سرعة الكشف عن مصيرها ومعرفة مدى رغبتها، إن كانت قد وقعت تحت إكراه أو كان هذا قرارها بإرادتها.
فرج الياس، أحد أقارب الفتاه روى وقائع هذا الاختفاء قائلاً:" الفتاه كانت تعمل في إحدى محطات تصدير المحاصيل الزراعية منذ عامين، ثم خرجت كالمعتاد في صباح الاثنين الماضي، ولم تعد وبالسؤال عنها لم يتحدد مكانها وعند ذلك توجهنا وقمنا بتحرير محضر بقسم شرطة طوخ، واتهمنا شاب زميل لها يدعى محمود محمد حفني، شك البعض في أنَّه ربما يكون غرر بها أو قدم إغراءات لها أو أوقعها تحت ضغوط ، وتم تحويل محضر الشرطة إلى قسم شرطه القناطر الخيرية، حيث محل إقامة الشاب وتم توجيه تهمة الاختطاف للشاب، وعند السؤال في الأزهر فوجئنا بأنَّه تم استخراج شهادة أسلمة للفتاه عقب اختفاءها بساعتين، وعند تحويل المحضر للنيابة طلبت استدعاء الشاب وليس" ضبطه أو إحضاره" وعبر الياس عن غضبه نتيجة تعسف الجهات الأمنية عند تحرير المحضر، حيث ذهبنا لشرطه طوخ قالوا لنا اذهبوا لشرطة القناطر، ثم قالوا لنا اذهبوا لشرطه طوخ، حتى تم تحرير المحضر بعد عذاب بقسم شرطه طوخ، وذهب معنا لتحرير المحضر والد الفتاه والقس يؤانس كاهن كنيسة القرية، وطالب الياس بتطبيق القانون، ومقابلة الفتاه بأسرتها للاطمئنان على مصيرها، ومعرفة أسباب هذا الاختفاء، وهو أبسط المطالب لأسرة مصرية تتمتع بالحماية القانونية ولها حقوق المواطنة الكاملة. 






من ابو فانا للزيتون لبنها يا قلبي لا تحزن


----------



## هاني فون (16 يونيو 2008)

ربنا موجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود


----------



## القسيس محمد (16 يونيو 2008)

ربنااااااااااااا موجود


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*

*ربنا موجود*
*وياريت نتعلم نعامل بناتنا*
*ونتعرف على صديقاتها*
*والتنبيه عليهم بعدم دخول بيوتهم*
*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## sosana (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*

ربنا يستر على بناتنا
وفعلا


> من ابو فانا للزيتون لبنها يا قلبي لا تحزن


----------



## jjjjo (16 يونيو 2008)

شكر المروركم وربنا يستر
على بناتنا واخواتنا واصدقئنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*



marie153 قال:


> البنت ربنا هداها الى طريق الحق و هي هربانة مش مخطوفة لانها خايفة ياخدوها للدير مثل تريزا و وفاء ووو................



*لم أعرف أن مازال هناك أنبياء, عيب عليك أن تتكلمي فيما لا تعرفيه*


----------



## man4truth (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*

*ربنا يرحمنا من هؤلاء الخطافيين المحمديين الارهابيين*


----------



## marie153 (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *لم أعرف أن مازال هناك أنبياء, عيب عليك أن تتكلمي فيما لا تعرفيه*



عيب عليك انت اعطيني الدليل ان المسلمين هم لي خطفوها .فيديو او تسجيل راح استنى ردك:t9:


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*



bitar قال:


> *ربنا موجود*
> *وياريت نتعلم نعامل بناتنا*
> *ونتعرف على صديقاتها*
> *والتنبيه عليهم بعدم دخول بيوتهم*
> *ربنا موجود*​



*اكيييييد عندك حق يا بيتر تنبيهك مهم جداً.. وربنا يستر على بنااته .*


----------



## ابن بغداد (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*



marie153 قال:


> عيب عليك انت اعطيني الدليل ان المسلمين هم لي خطفوها .فيديو او تسجيل راح استنى ردك:t9:




بالرغم من انني لست مصري ولكن الكل اخواني

بالنسبه لكِ يا marie153  فهذه ليست المره الاولى التي يتم بيهاا

هذا العمل وهذا اكبر دليل .​


----------



## subzer0 (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*

و لو انى اول لما شوفت العنوان اتخضيت الله يخليك غير بنها دية عشان نشكر ربنا الدنيا مش محتاجة قلق 
يا جماعة فعلا الدنيا مش محتاجة قلق اهدوا شوية و خلينا نصليلها احسن من اننا نعمل مواضيع و كل واحد هيخش يقول كلمة نزود بيها الى بيحصل 

الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون


----------



## jjjjo (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*



marie153 قال:


> عيب عليك انت اعطيني الدليل ان المسلمين هم لي خطفوها .فيديو او تسجيل راح استنى ردك:t9:


 
بص ياسيدى انا اعرف واحد كان فى حالة لحد ما جات بنت ولعبيت علية وكان الشاب مسيحى والبنت مسلمة وكانت سيرتها مش كويسة وفى يوم خرجوا فى عربية وطلعوا عليهم شوية ملتحيين بذقن يعنى وكان يا يعلن الاسلام يا يموت ودى الحتة اللى بتتضحكوا على الواحد بيها الحب الفلوس 
انا مبقولش انكم كلكم كدة بس الاغلبية 
بس لو واحد بيتعامل مع شخص مسيحى مهما كان كويس معاة بتبقوا مش طيقينة حتى لو كنتوا كويسسين قدامة 
_*انا بقول اللى شايفة*_


----------



## silina (17 يونيو 2008)

حبيبي احنل عندنا لا اكراه في الدين و ادا كانت البنت حبت ولد واشترط عليها الدخول في الاسلام هو حر و هي حرة هدا شئ بينهما و لا دخل لنا فيه لما الفلوس فاسئلو انفسكم و شو ليبيصير بالجزائر من اغراء للشباب بالمال على اي البنت حرة وهي اختارت الدين لي شافتو مناسب ليها و الظاهر ان الموضوع دا كان شغال في راسها من مدة طويلة و ربنا هداها و اسال لها الثبات ان شاء الله


----------



## silina (17 يونيو 2008)

و على فكرة انتم اظهرتولي انه مفش مصداقية ليكم لانكم تتكلمو بدون دليل و زي ما قالت الاخت ماري الله هو الوحدو لي يعلم الغيب و ربنا يهديكم ويهدينا اجمعين


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*

*+

نريد توثيق لهذا الخبر .. فلقد قمت بعمل بحث على 16  موقع بحث و للاسف لم أجد اى شىء بإستثناء خبر يتطابق مع نفس كلماتك هنا على موقع الاقباط متحدون و لكن للاسف لم أستطيع الوصول إليه .. الغريب ان هذا الخبر بتاريخ 1 / 7 / 2005 

أعطيك مهلة 12 ساعة حتى تأتينا بالتوثيق 

و معذرة للهجتى الحادة .. و لكنى لا احب الاساليب التى تعتمد على المكر و الخداع .. فأنا اعشق الوضوح

 *


----------



## silina (17 يونيو 2008)

و يستمر غباء بناتنا .. 
و يستمر البحث عن الحنان والحب مع ذئاب خاطفة تبدوا كحملان فى البداية 

الاحرى تسال ليه البحث عن الحب و الحنان لان ما وجدو الحب و الحنان في حياتهم الدينية و الدنياوية ربنا يكون معاهم و يثبتهم على دين الحق الاسلام


----------



## ابن بغداد (17 يونيو 2008)

silina قال:


> حبيبي احنل عندنا لا اكراه في الدين و ادا كانت البنت حبت ولد واشترط عليها الدخول في الاسلام هو حر و هي حرة هدا شئ بينهما و لا دخل لنا فيه لما الفلوس فاسئلو انفسكم و شو ليبيصير بالجزائر من اغراء للشباب بالمال على اي البنت حرة وهي اختارت الدين لي شافتو مناسب ليها و الظاهر ان الموضوع دا كان شغال في راسها من مدة طويلة و ربنا هداها و اسال لها الثبات ان شاء الله




يعني افهم من كلامك انو انا لو تزوجت مسلمه 

وصارت مسيحيه يعني هذا عاادي هيا حره حتى لو مانت مسلمه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

تتكلمون عن الحريه وانتم جاهلون معنااها ياريت تفكري بعقل سليم.​


----------



## silina (17 يونيو 2008)

انا افكر بعقل سليم ادا اقتنعت بدينك هي حرة و تعتبر اكيد مرتدة و فيه رب رايح يحاسبها البنت خايفة منكم انكم تحبسوها في دير مثل الكثير من المسيحيات المتحولات للاسلام.اتركو البنت تقرر مصيرها و بلاش افتعال للمشاكل و اتهام الناس على الباطل


----------



## pirloalg (17 يونيو 2008)

الفتاة موجودة ربما في مكان ما


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*

*


silina قال:



			انا افكر بعقل سليم ادا اقتنعت بدينك هي حرة و تعتبر اكيد مرتدة و فيه رب رايح يحاسبها البنت خايفة منكم انكم تحبسوها في دير مثل الكثير من المسيحيات المتحولات للاسلام.اتركو البنت تقرر مصيرها و بلاش افتعال للمشاكل و اتهام الناس على الباطل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


+

تعرفي .. أو تعرف ! .. انتم آخر ناس تتحدث عن رمي التهم بالباطل ... 

انتي فى غفلة اختى .. صدقيني صدقيني .. انتي في غفلة بشعة .. لا تعتقدى اننى احاول استقطابك و جرك للمسيحية .. بالرغم من امنيتي ذلك لك و للمسلمين جميعاً .. و لكنى اقول لك انك فى غفلة حتى يستريح ضميري ..  

انظرى الى اسلامك .. الى دينك .. الى نبيك .. تأملي فى كل شىء بهدوء و عقل .. و بعيداً  عن عواطفك و صوت المؤذن و هو يبكي من الايمان .. او صوت الدعاة و هم يبكون فى خطبهم و صوتهم يتهدج و كأنهم  أوشكوا على الصعود الى السماء .. 

تاملي قليلا قبل ان تدافعى بشكل أعمى  .. قومي بزيارة منتدى الحوار الاسلامي ربما تجدين ما ينير عقلك .. لانك في ظلام 


الاخ الحبيب مشرف القسم .. برجاء متابعة هذا الموضوع حتى يأتينا الكاتب بمصادره عن قصة الاختفاء هذه .. لانني اشك انها قصة منذ ثلاث سنوات و بتاريخ 1 / 7 /2005

*


----------



## mase7ya (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*

*الخبر هنا *



*http://www.copts-united.com/08_copts-united_08/nrep.php/2008/06/14/6902.html*

 حدث الخطف يوم الاثنين بتاريخ "9 يونيو"


----------



## ارحمونا (17 يونيو 2008)

يا جدعان اصبروا 

مش يمكن أسلمت فعلا بدون إجبار؟؟؟

بكره الأمور تتضح​


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*

*


mase7ya قال:



الخبر هنا 



http://www.copts-united.com/08_copts-united_08/nrep.php/2008/06/14/6902.html

 يوم الاثنين"9 يونيو"

أنقر للتوسيع...




اشكرك أختي العزيزة مسيحية 

لنصلي أن يعيد الله خرافه 


*


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*

*


ارحمونا قال:



يا جدعان اصبروا 

مش يمكن أسلمت فعلا بدون إجبار؟؟؟

بكره الأمور تتضح​

أنقر للتوسيع...



فعلا كلامك مظبوط .. إيه المانع .. إحنا مش بنحط تراب على روسنا .. احنا بس عارفين آخرتها إيه لو فعلا أسلمت بإرادتها  ..

آخرتها صعبة جداً صدقني .. صعبه جداً

*


----------



## ابن بغداد (17 يونيو 2008)

silina قال:


> انا افكر بعقل سليم ادا اقتنعت بدينك هي حرة و تعتبر اكيد مرتدة و فيه رب رايح يحاسبها البنت خايفة منكم انكم تحبسوها في دير مثل الكثير من المسيحيات المتحولات للاسلام.اتركو البنت تقرر مصيرها و بلاش افتعال للمشاكل و اتهام الناس على الباطل




وهل لديكم حرية اختيار الاديان في دينكم ؟؟؟

وما هو حكم المرتد في دينكم اكيد القتل :30:

ولا تنسي انتِ في الجزائر لا اعرف اعتقد انكِ لا تسمعين الاخبار ولا قراءة الصحف

ماذا فعلوا ويفعلون من الذين يعتنقون المسيحيه يقولون لهم لكم حرية الاختار !!!!:t9:

هو قصدك في رب رايح يحاسبهاا يعني ربكم مين البشر !!! 

هم الي يحاسبون المرتد عن دينكِ افهم ان اللاهكِ من البشر ولا انا غلطان اليس البشر هم من 

يحاسبون المرتد ولا انا غلطان ؟؟؟؟

ارجوكِ تكلمي بعقليه لا بالضحك على الذقون.

الرب ينور طريقك وتبحثي لكي تجدي الحقيقه​


----------



## jjjjo (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*



redemption قال:


> *+*
> 
> *تعرفي .. أو تعرف ! .. انتم آخر ناس تتحدث عن رمي التهم بالباطل ... *
> 
> ...


 
_ياريت تكونى يا اخوتى عرفتى ان الموضوع حقيقى مش معقول هجيب موضوع من تاليفى انا فاهم قصدك من الكلام وهو عدم اثارة البلبلة بين متصفحى المنتدى بس اكيد عرفتى ان الموضوع حقيقى انا مش زعلا الا علشان البنت السيحية دى_ 
الرب يحامى عنكم و اتنم صامتون......نعم كلام الكتاب المقدس صحيح و لكن فهمنا لكلمات الكتاب اصبح فهما قاصر....زالسيد المسيح سأل الذى لطمه لماذا تلطمنى و لم يكت مكتوف الأيدى...الرب سيحامى عنا ان لم يكن لنا ما نحامى به عن انفسنا....و لكن الله لا و لن يتدخل اذا كنا متواكلين على كلام الكتاب المقدس......يمكن لنا لن نطالب بحقوقنا و لا نسكت عنها...يمكن ان نقول لا بصفه سلميه و نرفع صلوات و اصوام.....يمكن ان نحاقظ على بناتنا و تكون حولهم بقدر الأمكان....ممكن ان ندعم القنوات الأعلاميه التى من الممكن ان توصل شكوانا للعالم و اذا فعانا كل هذا و لم يعد لنا ما نفعله..سيحامى عنا الرب و نخن صامتون


----------



## Esther (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*

برده نرجع و نقول ربنا موجود


----------



## jojo153 (18 يونيو 2008)

احنا عايزين فيديو للتاكد.هاتو برهانكم ان كنتم صادقين


----------



## jjjjo (18 يونيو 2008)

تتاكد من اية انت لو مسلم اسمع اللى هقولهولك
لما جبريل اللى كان بيزل الوحى على محمد كان واخدة علشان يشوف اللة حسب كلامكم يعنى طار عم جبريل وخد محمد معاة على بساط الريح واول ما وصلو بوابة السماء ها معايا انت نزل محمد ووقف جبريل ومتحكش بعد كدة لية يا عم جبريل دة محمد اللى بيتكلم انت مش هتدخل معايا قال جبريل لالالالالالالالا انا لو دخلت احترقت اما انت فلو داخلت اجتزت استنة متفرحش قوى اشرحلك الكلام دة دلوقت مش اللة هو اللى بامر الملايكة وشيفاة قدامة طيب جبريل دة ملاك زى باقى الملايكة وعادى انة يدخل بوابة السما مش يقف قدام اللة لا يدخل بس ومع العلم ان الشيطان لايسطيع الدخول للسماء وبما ان جبريل بتاع الوحى مقدرش يدخل السماء اذن جبريل دة يبقى مين يبقى شوشو الشيطان يعنى وبما ان الشيطان بينزل الوحى لمحمد تبقى بشارة باطلة باطلة 
جواز عتريس من فؤادة باطل باطل


----------



## nour allah (18 يونيو 2008)

قريبا وقريبا جدا ان شاء الله هيكون في هدايه لأخت من المعادي هي اسلمت سرا ولسه ما قررتش تعرض الأمر على أهلها الا وهي بعيد عن البيت لأن الكل يعلم الكنيسه هاتخطفها علطول
وللعلم هاتتجوز اخ لينا علشان يحميها ان شاء الله من الكنيسه​​


----------



## nour allah (18 يونيو 2008)

قريبا وقريبا جدا ان شاء الله هيكون في هدايه لأخت من المعادي هي اسلمت سرا ولسه ما قررتش تعرض الأمر على أهلها الا وهي بعيد عن البيت لأن الكل يعلم الكنيسه هاتخطفها علطول
وللعلم هاتتجوز اخ لينا علشان يحميها ان شاء الله من الكنيسه​


----------



## nour allah (18 يونيو 2008)

> احنا بس عارفين آخرتها إيه لو فعلا أسلمت بإرادتها  ..
> 
> آخرتها صعبة جداً صدقني .. صعبه جداً



هاتقتلوها ؟​


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*



nour Allah قال:


> هاتقتلوها ؟​



*هي كلمة ( آخرتها ) معناها إيه يا أخ مسلم ياللى قرآنك أتى بلغة عربية يتحدى بها جميع البشر 

آخرتها ( بالمده ) معناها إيه ؟؟!!

آخرتها -->> آخرة ---> الآخرة 

اما فتاة المعادي .. فإيمانك للاسف قائم على الكذب و الخداع  .. و حتى فى كذبكم البغيض تلتصقون بالنساء ، يظهر انكم زي ( النسوان ) لا تجيدوا خداع إلا النساء و الفتيات فقط .. 

صدقني .. أنتم أقل من النساء بمراحل .. بمراحل
*


----------



## jjjjo (18 يونيو 2008)

اخنا اللى هنقتلها يابنى اتعلم واعرف فين الفرق فكر متخليش الغيرة وعد
م التفكير يعموك


----------



## ابن بغداد (18 يونيو 2008)

nour allah قال:


> هاتقتلوها ؟​




القتل سهل لديكم ويمشي في عروقكم ودينكم

هذا فقط ما تتعلموه وفي اذهانكم ملتصق 

كما هو حكم الرده عندكم 30: تحاسبون غيركم 

فما فائده وجود الله في دينكم ان كنتم انتم تحللون وتحرمون؟؟؟؟؟؟ :t9:​


----------



## nour allah (18 يونيو 2008)

jjjjo قال:


> اخنا اللى هنقتلها يابنى اتعلم واعرف فين الفرق فكر متخليش الغيرة وعد
> م التفكير يعموك


 
اللي عملتوه مع البنات اللي اسلموا يخلي شعر المولد يشيب بالمناسبه ايه اخبار وفاء قسطنطين​


----------



## nour allah (18 يونيو 2008)

ابن بغداد قال:


> القتل سهل لديكم ويمشي في عروقكم ودينكم
> 
> 
> هذا فقط ما تتعلموه وفي اذهانكم ملتصق
> ...





نحن نحلل ما احل الله
ونحرم ما حرم الله
بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عندك شئ غير كده ؟؟؟ :t9:
ليه بتحصل مظاهرات لما بتسلم بنت
وبتولعوا الدنيا
وبتناشدو المجتمع الدولي انكم مضطهدين
رغم انها اتخذت طريقها بإرادتها 

وبالمناسبه الأخت اللي من المعادي كانت بتدخل هنا
وهاتدخل هنا قريبا ان شاء الله لتشرح ...
كيف ؟
من النصرانيه الى الإسلام​


----------



## أَمَة (18 يونيو 2008)

nour Allah قال:


> هاتقتلوها ؟​



القتل عندكم وبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس 
يا بعيد عن......... نور الله
يا ريتكم يا احباء تطلبوا المعرفة
ولا ترددوا كلام مالوش معنى في المسيحية
اقرأوا عن المسيحية من مصادرها وليس من أعدائها

والرب ينوركم​


----------



## jjjjo (18 يونيو 2008)

nour allah قال:


> هاتقتلوها ؟​


احنا برضة اللى بنقتل يابنى طيب شووووف مين اللى بيقتل
دى روابط لفضايحكم
*المذابح في أرمينية*
*http://www.cilicia.com/armo10f.html*

*مذبحة الكشح في صعيد مصر*
*http://www.amcoptic.com/kosheh_irhab/el_kosheh_picture.htm*

*المذابح ليونانيون في تركيا*
*http://www.greece.org/genocide/quotes/p-ge-vict-refugee-orphan-erivan.html*

*المذابح في أفريقيا*
*http://www.persecutionproject.org/photogallery/indexphotogallery.htm*

*المذابح في أندونيسيا*
*http://www.fica.org/persecution/30jan97/rengas1.html*


----------



## jjjjo (18 يونيو 2008)

*فيلم فيه حوالي 250 صورة لمسلمين تنصروا - قناة الجزيرة - برنامج الشريعة والحياة*
*http://www.islameyat.com/pal/aldalil/250_moslems_tanasarou.htm*


----------



## jjjjo (18 يونيو 2008)

*مفتى الديار المصرية*

*يجوز للمرأة الصلاة ببدلة الرقص الشعبي !!*
*http://www.islameyat.com/pal/aldalil/yagouz_lelmar2a.htm*


----------



## jjjjo (18 يونيو 2008)

انت الاول قريت تاريخ الفتح الاسلامى لمصر 
بس مش اى كتب اقرا الكتب الموثقة فاهم 
هتلاقى الفتح الاسلامى لما جة مصر قابلة كل رهبان مصر وكان عددهم اكبر بعشرات الاضعاف من شوية الجنود السافحين بتاعتكم بقيادة الطاغية عمرو بن العاص وكان ممكن يقاتلوهم ويقتلوهم بس الرهبان معملوش كدة يبقى احنا يفاحين


----------



## jjjjo (18 يونيو 2008)

الفتح الاسلامى لما دخل العراق بغداد عمر ابن العاص اخد اكبر مكتبة وردم بها احد انهار بغداد علشان يعبر بجنودة مش دة تخلف


----------



## jjjjo (18 يونيو 2008)

*شيخ تليفزيونى شهير يغرر بنساء المسلمين!!!*
*http://www.islameyat.com/pal/aldalil/**moh_gebril.htm*


----------



## jjjjo (18 يونيو 2008)

*فتوى ... يجب على زوجات رجال الأعمال أن يرضعن السائق والسفرجي والطباخ*
*http://www.islameyat.com/pal/aldalil/reda3ah.pdf*


----------



## jjjjo (18 يونيو 2008)

عايز تشترى بطيخة؟
يجوز
عايز تشترى واحدة ست؟
وماله... فيه ملكات يمين ...خادمات.... كله بتمنه
الإسلام لا يمنع
يجوز ذلك شرعا

ياسلام على وضع المرأة فى الإسلام
يا سلام يا سلام يا سلام
عايزين واحدة ست ترفع عينها وتقول ان الإسلام كرَمها 
لأنه بصراحة شرَدها

إستمع الى عمر أديب والشيخ خالد الجندي والشيخ شحرور وحديث عن ملكات اليمين

http://islameyat.com/pal/aldalil/the...of_islam.htm#7


دة الدين على اصولة صح اللة على الوقار والاحترام


----------



## jjjjo (18 يونيو 2008)

*أثناء تجولي على الشبكة العنكبوتية وجدت هذا الموضوع المثير
http://www.geocities.com/christianity_truth/EBNZENA.htm
محمد رسول الإسلام ابن زنا - جميع الأدلة مأخوذة من كتب السنة المحققة والثابتة​إثبات أن محمد رسول الإسلام ابن زنا 

جميع الأدلة مأخوذة من كتب السنة المحققة والثابتة إبن من محمد؟ من هو أبوه؟ وهل لمحمد أخوة؟

إن القارئ المدقق للأحاديث والأحداث التي رويت عن هذه الفترة ؛ سيجد حقائق أغفل عنها كل من تناول سيرة محمد ؛ وكلها تثبت أن محمد ليس ابن عبد الله !! 

ملخص الموضوع 
ستجد أن عبد الله وأبوه عبد المطلب تزوجا في يوم واحد ؛ تزوج عبد الله آمنة وتزوج عبد المطلب هالة ؛ حملت آمنة بمحمد بعد الزواج مباشرة ومات أبوه وأمه حامل به ؛ أنجب عبد المطلب حمزة وكان حمزة أكبر من محمد بأربع سنوات مما يدل على أن الحمل بمحمد وولادته جاءت بعد الحمل بحمزة وولادته بأربع سنوات ؛ عبد الله مات بعد الزواج بآمنة ولم يمكث معها إلا شهور قلائل ؛ إذا المولود بعد سنوات من موت عبد الله لا يمكن أن يكون أبن عبد الله؛ إلا إذا كان محمد مكث في بطن أمه أربع سنوات. آمنة تعترف أن الحمل بمحمد سبقه حمل آخر مرة أو مرات ؛ هل لمحمد أخوه ؟ من هم وأين ذهبوا أو طمست سيرتهم؟ 


الأدلة السنية المثبتة

مصادر الأحاديث الدالة على زواج أبو عبد الله بآمنة في نفس اليوم الذي تزوج جده من زوجته أم حمزة

أولا :
1- الطبقات الكبرى لأبن سعد باب تزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب آمنة بنت وهب 
2- السيرة الحلبية باب تزويج عبد الله أبي النبي صلعم آمنة أمه صلعم وحفر زمزم.
3- الاستيعاب في تمييز الأصحاب لأبن عبد البر باب محمد رسول الله صلعم.
4- أسد الغابة. 

نص الحديث
عن محمد بن عمر بن واقد الأسلمي .. .. عن أبى جعفر محمد بن علىّ بن الحسين قالا: كانت آمنة في حجر عمها وهيب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة فمشى إليه عبد المطلب بن هاشم بابنه عبد الله أبى رسول الله صلعم فخطب ؛ عليه آمنة بنت وهب فزوجها عبد الله ؛ وخطب إليه عبد المطلب في مجلسه ابنته هالة بنت وهيب على نفسه ؛ فزوجه إياها فكان تزوج عبد المطلب وتزوج عبد الله في مجلس واحد ؛ فولدت هالة بنت وهيب لعبد المطلب حمزة بن عبد المطلب ؛ فكان حمزة عم رسول الله صلعم في النسب وأخاه من الرضاعة. لما تزوج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب آمنة بنت وهب أقام عندها ثلاثا وكانت تلك السنة عندهم إذا دخل الرجل على امرأته في أهلها. 

ثانيا :
1- سيرة أبن هشام باب ذكر المرأة المتعرضة لنكاح عبد الله بن عبد المطلب.
2- نهاية الأرب في فنون الأدب للنويري باب ذكر زواج عبد الله بن عبد المطلب آمنة بنت وهب 

نص الحديث
* قال أبن هشام عن أبن إسحق إن عبد المطلب لما فدى ابنه عبد الله أخذ بيده وخرج به حتى أتى وهب بن عند مناف وهو يومئذ سيد بني زهرة نسبا وشرفا فزوجه ابنته آمنة وهى يومئذ أفضل امرأة في قريش نسبا وموضعا فزعموا أنه دخل عليها حين أمتلكها مكانه فوقع عليها فحملت برسول الله صلعم. 

استنتاج
مما تقدم نجد أن أبو محمد عبد الله تزوج آمنة فولدت محمد ؛ وجده تزوج هالة فولدت حمزة ؛ وكان زواجهما في يوم واحد. وبذلك يكون محمد وحمزة في عمر واحد أو محمد أكبر من حمزة ؛ لان أبي محمد لم يمكث مع أمه إلا شهور قلائل على أكثر الروايات ثم مات ؛ أما إذا كان حمزة أكبر من محمد بسنوات فسيكون في الأمر أمر؟


* إعتراض أحد الأئمة 

مصدر الإعتراض
عيون الأثر في المغازي والسير لأبن سيد الناس باب تسميته محمد و أحمد.

ملخص الإعتراض
وهنا يعترض أبن سيد الناس ويحول جاهدا التقريب ويأخذ بأقدم وأول من كتب سيرة محمد والذي قال بأن حمزة أكبر من محمد بسنتين. 

ذكر الزبير أن حمزة أسن من النبي صلعم بأربع سنين وحكى أبو عمر نحوه وقال وهذا لا يصلح عندي لأن الحديث الثابت أن حمزة وعبد الله بن عبد الأسد أرضعتهما ثويبة مع رسول الله صلعم إلا أن تكون أرضعتهما في زمانين قلت وأقرب من هذا ما روينا عن ابن اسحق من طريق البكائي أنه كان أسن من رسول الله صلعم بسنتين والله أعلم.


* إثبات أن حمزة عم الرسول أكبر منه بأربع سنوات:
1- الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة لأبن حجر العسقلاني باب حمزة. 
جاء في الإصابة : ولد حمزة قبل النبي صلعم بسنتين وقيل بأربع. 

2- الطبقات الكبرى لأبن سعد باب طبقات البدريين من المهاجرين ذكر الطبقة الأولى.
أخبرنا محمد بن عمر .. .. عن أبيه قال كان حمزة معلما يوم بدر بريشة نعامة .. .. وقتل يوم أحد وهو ابن تسع وخمسين سنة وكان أسن (اكبر) من رسول الله بأربع سنين قتله وحشي بن حرب وشق بطنه .. ..

استنتاج
من هذا الحديث نرى أن حمزة اكبر من محمد بأربع سنوات ؛ ومن الحديث السابق له أن حمزة أكبر بأربع سنين طبقا لحديث الزبير أو بسنتين طبقا للحديثين التاليين ؛ رغم أن أم حمزة وأم محمد تزوجتا في وقت واحد. نعم غزوة أحد كانت في السنة الثالثة من الهجرة فكان النبي صلعم يقارب الخامسة والخمسين ؛ ومن هنا يصبح حمزة أكبر من محمد بأربع سنوات. 
* حساب عمر محمد وعمر حمزة عمه من صحيح الحديث 

أولا : السنة والشهر التي وُلِد فيها محمد 
مصدر الحديث
1- السيرة النبوية لأبن هشام باب ولادة رسول الله صلعم.

نص الحديث
حدثنا أبو محمد عبد الملك ابن هشام قال حدثنا زياد بن عبد الله البكائي محمد بن إسحاق قال ولد رسول الله صلعم يوم الاثنين ، لاثنتي عشرة ليلة خلت من شهر ربيع الأول ، عام الفيل . 

ثانيا : غزوة أحد التي مات فيها حمزة عم الرسول 
مصدر الحديث
1- السيرة الحلبية للإمام برهان الدين الحلبي باب غزوة أحد.

نص الحديث
غزوة أحد كانت في شوال سنة ثلاث من الهجرة باتفاق الجمهور.

استنتاج من الحديثين السابقين 
مات محمد في السنة الحادية عشر من الهجرة أي بعد ثمان سنوات من موت حمزة ؛ الذي مات سنة ثلاث للهجرة ؛ فبطرح ثمان سنوات من ثلاث وستون عمر النبي عند موته ؛ يصبح عمره في غزوة أحد خمسة وخمسون وعمر حمزة تسع وخمسون.

ثالثا : اليوم والسنة التي مات فيها الرسول – وهي الثامنة بعد وفاة حمزة عمه
مصدر الحديث
1- الطبقات الكبرى لأبن سعد باب ذكر كم مرض رسول الله صلعم واليوم الذي توفى فيه.

نص الحديث
* أخبرنا محمد بن عمر حدثني أبو معشر عن محمد بن قيس أن رسول الله صلعم اشتكى يوم الأربعاء لإحدى عشرة ليلة بقيت من صفر سنة إحدى عشرة فاشتكى ثلاث عشر ليلة وتوفي صلعم يوم الاثنين لليلتين مضتا من شهر ربيع الأول سنة إحدى عشرة. 

استنتاج 
وأكثر العلماء يقولون على أن النبي مات وعمره ثلاث وستون سنة ومات بعد حمزة بثمان سنوات ؛ فيكون عمره يوم موت حمزة خمس وخمسون سنة ؛ وحمزة مات في السنة الثالثة للهجرة وعمره تسع وخمسون سنة أي أن حمزة أكبر من محمد بأربع سنوات 
* حدثنا عمر بن محمد .. .. عن أم سلمة وعامر بن سعد عن أبيه سعد قال أقبل عبد الله بن عبد المطلب أبو رسول الله صلعم وكان في بناء له وعليه أثر الطين (الغبار) فمر بامرأة من خثعم وقيل العدوية وقيل أخت ورقة فلما رأته ورأت ما بين عينيه دعته إلى نفسها وقالت له إن وقعت بي فلك مائة من الإبل فقال لها عبد الله حتى أغسل عني هذا الطين الذي علي وأرجع إليك؛ فدخل عبد الله بن عبد المطلب على آمنة بنت وهب فوقع بها فحملت برسول الله صلعم الطيب المبارك ثم رجع إلى الخثعمية أو العدوية فقال لها هل لك فيما قلت؟ قالت لا يا عبد الله قال ولم؟ قالت لأنك مررت بي وبين عينيك نور ثم رجعت إلى وقد انتزعته آمنة .. 
(*) دلائل النبوة للحافظ أبي نعيم الأصبهاني الفصل العاشر في تزويج أمه آمنة بنت وهب ؛ وكذلك في عيون الأثر في المغازي والسير لأبن سيد الناس باب تزويج عبد الله آمنة بنت وهب ؛ وفي كل كتب السيرة والسنة كسيرة أبن هشام والسيرة الحلبية والطبقات الكبرى وغيرها. 
* قال ألواقدي هي قتيلة بنت نوفل وعن أبن عباس قال أنها امرأة من بني أسد وهي أخت ورقة كانت تنظر وتعتاف (عرّافة) فمر بها عبد الله فدعته لتستبضع منه ولزمت طرف ثوبه فأبي وقال حتى آتيك وخرج مسرعا حتى دخل على آمنة فوقع عليها فحملت برسول الله صلعم ثم رجع إلى المرأة وهى تنتظره فقال هل لك في الذي عرضتي عليّ؟ فقالت لا ... 
(*) نهاية الأرب للنويري باب ذكر خبر المرأة التي عرضت نفسها على عبد الله بن عبد المطلب وما أبدته من سبب ذلك*


----------



## jjjjo (18 يونيو 2008)

دى ايات تثبت انكم قتلة سفاحييييييييييييين


*جاء في القرآن الآيات التالية : 
8: 65 "يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ المُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى القِتَالِ". وجاء في سورة البقرة 2: 217 "يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ". 

وجاء في سورة التوبة 9: 41 و73 "انْفِرُوا خِفَافاً وَثِقَالاً وَجَاهِدُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنْفُسِكُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ... يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الكُفَّارَ وَالمُنَافِقِينَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ المَصِيرُ" 

وجاء في سورة محمد 47: 4-6 و35 "فَإِذَا لقِيتُمُ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا أَثْخَنْتُمُوهُمْ فَشُدُّوا الوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنّاً بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا فِدَاءً حَتَّى تَضَعَ الحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَاءُ اللهُ لا نْتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَ بَعْضَكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ وَالذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ فَلَنْ يُضِلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ سَيَهْدِيهِمْ وَيُصْلِحُ بَالَهُمْ وَيُدْخِلُهُمُ الجَنَّةَ عَرَّفَهَا لهُمْ... فَلاَ تَهِنُوا وَتَدْعُوا إِلَى السَّلْمِ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَعْلَوْنَ وَاللهُ مَعَكُمْ وَلَنْ يَتِرَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ".

وجاء في سورة البقرة 2: 216 و244 "كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ القِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ... وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ". وجاء في سورة الأنفال 8: 60 "وَأَعِدُّوالهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تُظْلَمُونَ". 

كما جاء في سورة الأنفال أيضاً 8: 12 و13 و39 "أُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ الأَعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ شَاقُّوا اللهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ اللهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَإِنَّ اللهَ شَدِيدُ العِقَابِ... وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ".

وجاء في سورة التوبة 9: 29 و111 "قَاتِلُوا الذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ وَلاَ بِاليَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلاَ يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلاَ يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الحَقِّ مِنَ الذِينَ أُوتُوا الكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ... إِنَّ اللهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ المُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ". 

وجاء في سورة آل عمران 3: 121 "وَإِذْ غَدَوْتَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ (أي من حجرة عائشة) تُبَوِّئُ المُؤْمِنِينَ مَقَاعِدَ لِلْقِتَالِ وَاللهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ". وجاء في سورة النساء 4: 76 "الذِينَ آمَنُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ". وجاء في سورة الأنفال 8: 67 "مَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ أَسْرَى حَتَّى يُثْخِنَ فِي الأَرْضِ تُرِيدُونَ عَرَضَ الدُّنْيَا وَاللهُ يُرِيدُ الآخِرَةَ وَاللهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ".

والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ..هل مازال الإسلام دين المحبة والسلام ؟؟ هل مازال دين يعترف بالآخر وحقوقه ؟؟ وإن كان هذا فما هو المعزى من الآيات الموضحة عاليه؟؟ هل لها اسباب ؟ هل هي سارية حتى الآن ؟؟ ما هي الظروف الواجب توافرها بالعمل بمثل هذه الآيات ؟ واين ذكرت ؟؟ 
في انتظار الأجابات والحوارات وحسب يعني كل واحد واللي عاوزه ...واحد عاوز نناقش آية آية مفيش مشكلة ..الموضوع ككل ...برضه مفيش مشكلة 
تحياتي يا قمر*
__________________


----------



## jjjjo (18 يونيو 2008)

ادخل هنا وهتشوف نفسكم على حقيقتها بمعنى هتحس نفسك عريان امام العالم


http://movemegod.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2436


----------



## nour allah (18 يونيو 2008)

jjjo
الذهاب بالخيال الواسع عن نقاشنا لن يفيد القضيه وسنظل نرد على اشياء وفروعات وفروعات
عندك رد على كلامي كان بها مش عندك مش نبعد عن الموضوع ونفضل نفتح في حاجات مالهاش دخل بالموضوع واظن انا شرحت ليه تساؤل كلمة هاتقتلوها ياريت تراجعي ردي ​


----------



## أَمَة (18 يونيو 2008)

nour Allah قال:


> jjjo
> الذهاب بالخيال الواسع عن نقاشنا لن يفيد القضيه وسنظل نرد على اشياء وفروعات وفروعات
> عندك رد على كلامي كان بها مش عندك مش نبعد عن الموضوع ونفضل نفتح في حاجات مالهاش دخل بالموضوع واظن انا شرحت ليه تساؤل كلمة هاتقتلوها ياريت تراجعي ردي ​



يبدو ان كلام المنطق غير مفيد مع من لا يملك المنطق
 ببساطة النور والظلمة لا يلتقيان

الرب ينورك بجد لانك بعييييييييييييييييد ....... 
عن نور الله الحقيقي​


----------



## nour allah (18 يونيو 2008)

أمة قال:


> يبدو ان كلام المنطق غير مفيد مع من لا يملك المنطق
> 
> ببساطة النور والظلمة لا يلتقيان
> 
> ...






انا كلامي كان واضح رديتي عليه ؟
فين المنطق اللي رديتي عليا بيه علشان تقولي مفيد ومش مفيد
انا دلوقتي رديت ان فيه أخت من المعادي اسلمت وتكلمت عنها وانها هاتحكي كيف ان الله هداها للإسلام هنا في المنتدى
وتكلمت ان النصارى لو هما اللي هايخشو الجنه علشان أمنو بسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام فإحنا داخلينها معاهم لأننا بنؤمن بسيدنا عيسى احنا كمان إنما لو المسلمين اللي داخلين الجنه لأنهم أمنو بسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ماحدش من النصارى هايخشها  لأنهم لم يؤمنوا بسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
رديتي على كلامي ؟
طبعا لا
فين المنطق ؟​


----------



## أَمَة (18 يونيو 2008)

nour Allah قال:


> jjjo
> الذهاب بالخيال الواسع عن نقاشنا لن يفيد القضيه وسنظل نرد على اشياء وفروعات وفروعات
> عندك رد على كلامي كان بها مش عندك مش نبعد عن الموضوع ونفضل نفتح في حاجات مالهاش دخل بالموضوع واظن انا شرحت ليه تساؤل كلمة هاتقتلوها ياريت تراجعي ردي ​



لقد حضرني سؤال بعد ان كتبت ردي السابق.

هل قرأت يا أخ - ينورك الرب - ردود جوجو قبل ان ترد؟
أم أن كلمة امة (اسلامية) مصدرها الامية؟
لعلمك الامية لا تعني عدم القدرة على القراءة والكتابة لغير المتعلمين
بل هي عدم القراءة من قبل المتعلمين
وهذا ما هو منتشر بين الامة الاسلامية التي
نتسخ وتلصق بدون قراءة
العلم نور يا ابني...لا ترفضه
وفكر لنفسك ... ولا تردد افكار الآخرين

والرب ينور حياتك وقلبك
​


----------



## jojo153 (18 يونيو 2008)

والله احنا ما نستعمل برامج و لا ننسخ اه انت تتكلمي على نسخي لايات الكتاب المقدس صح عندك اعتراض


----------



## أَمَة (18 يونيو 2008)

jojo153 قال:


> والله احنا ما نستعمل برامج و لا ننسخ اه انت تتكلمي على نسخي لايات الكتاب المقدس صح عندك اعتراض




ارجو المعذرة 
كان خطأ طباعي
اردت أن أقول jjjo
وليس جوجو
يعني أصلا لم يكن في مشاركتك ما هو مفيد للفت نظر Nour Allah اليه
وعلشان ما تزعل من كلامي 
انت كمان نسخت ولصقت من الكتاب المقدس بدون الرجوع الى التفاسير المسيحية، ولا حتى انك تعرف معاني معاني ما قرأت.
والرب ينورك​


----------



## egy man (19 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يزيد ويبارك يارب
ويهدي بنات نصارى مصر اجمعين
الموضوع جميل
ربنا يهديهم ويزيد ويبارك يارب


Why science students turn to islam ???


[YOUTUBE]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=y3_JYk4Bo4Y&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

تحياتي​


----------



## ميرنا (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*

يهديهم على اساس انهم مجانين يعنى ​


----------



## egy man (19 يونيو 2008)

لا طبعا حاش لله اني اقول مجانين
لكن يهديهم لطريق الحق
شوفي الفيديو ده ... دي بنت دخلت الإسلام شوفي بتقول ايه


وده تساؤل ليه طلاب العلوم بيخشوا الإسلام لما بيقروا القرأن وبيدرسوا العلوم وبدون دعوه من اي مسلم بمجرد ان يقرأو القرأن ويطابقوه لما لديهم من علم


----------



## ميرنا (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*

ومين قالك اننا عاوزين طريق الحق اللى انتو بس شيفينه 
ومهما كانت بتقول  دا لنفسها مش لحد مش معنى انى واحدة باعت حياتها لسبب يعالم ايه هوه مش كل البنات كدا ربنا يرحمنا بقى
ووممنوع وضع لينكات


----------



## egy man (19 يونيو 2008)

صح عندك حق في قرارك بممنوع وضع لينكات 
ليييييييييييه ؟
لأن اللينكات فيها نصرانيات دخلوا الإسلام 
اذن القرار ممنوع وضع لينكات
لو كنتي تثقي كل الثقه في دينك لا تخافي من مجرد لينكات لا تقدم ولا تؤخر
وللعلم اللينكات اوربيه 
يعني مش عربيه
ربنا يهديكي


----------



## egy man (19 يونيو 2008)

ثم انت بتتكلمي عن واحده
ماشاء الله عندي فولدر بيه مئات التسجيلات الصوتيه والمرئيه لمصريين ومصريات دخلوا الإسلام ليس لسبب ما (( على حد زعمك )) ولكن لأنهم عرفوا من خالقهم من الذي ليس كمثله شئ من المنزه عن العباد من الذي يستحق العباده من هو الله خالق كل شئ سبحانه لا يتخذ صاحبه ولا ولد
الله واحد يعبد لا شريك له
لا يعبد تاره بأنه ابن الله وتاره انه الله نفسه
عرفوا انه هو الله لا اله الا هو
لا يعبد سواه
ولا يشرك به شئ ولا خلق من خلقه
ولو تثقي في ايمانك إبحثي لنفسك انتي وليس لي هل في كتبكم المقدسه صراحة ان المسيح هو الله او المسيح يقول لكم اعبدوني وهاتي كتابكم المقدس واقرأي وعندي راسائل وفقرات من كتبكم ... طبعا لو كتبتها هايتحذف ردي ... فأنا بقولك اقري انتي وإسألي نفسك هل الله المنزه عن كل شئ خالق كل شئ خالق الكون راسل السحاب بالمطر راسخ الجبال في الأرض راسل الرياح خالق البشر في احسن تقويم واجمل صوره ... هل هو الذي يقول هذا الكلام ؟
هداكي الله


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*

*


egy Man قال:



			ثم انت بتتكلمي عن واحده
ماشاء الله عندي فولدر بيه مئات التسجيلات الصوتيه والمرئيه لمصريين ومصريات دخلوا الإسلام ليس لسبب ما (( على حد زعمك )) ولكن لأنهم عرفوا من خالقهم من الذي ليس كمثله شئ من المنزه عن العباد من الذي يستحق العباده من هو الله خالق كل شئ سبحانه لا يتخذ صاحبه ولا ولد
الله واحد يعبد لا شريك له
لا يعبد تاره بأنه ابن الله وتاره انه الله نفسه
عرفوا انه هو الله لا اله الا هو
لا يعبد سواه
ولا يشرك به شئ ولا خلق من خلقه
ولو تثقي في ايمانك إبحثي لنفسك انتي وليس لي هل في كتبكم المقدسه صراحة ان المسيح هو الله او المسيح يقول لكم اعبدوني وهاتي كتابكم المقدس واقرأي وعندي راسائل وفقرات من كتبكم ... طبعا لو كتبتها هايتحذف ردي ... فأنا بقولك اقري انتي وإسألي نفسك هل الله المنزه عن كل شئ خالق كل شئ خالق الكون راسل السحاب بالمطر راسخ الجبال في الأرض راسل الرياح خالق البشر في احسن تقويم واجمل صوره ... هل هو الذي يقول هذا الكلام ؟
هداكي الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



+

و هداك أنت أيضاً .. 

أحضر لي واحده فقط من أولئك الفتيات اللواتى تقول أنهن أسلمن و فعلت ذلك بدون دافع الحب و العاطفه ..

واحده فقط لا اريد اكثر منها .. 

واحده فقط يا أخ يا مسلم .. 

هل هذا بكثير ؟!!! 

واحده فقط وحيده أحضرها لي هنا و أثبت لي انها أسلمت لإقتناعها بالاسلام .. و لم يكن لها اى ((( علاقة ))) عاطفية او ... مع شاب مسلم .. 

واحده فقط يا معشر المسلمين ... بالحقيقة بالفعل أريد واحده فقط دخلت الاسلام بإقتناع .. و ليس ذلك فقط .. بل أتمنى ان اجد فتاة واحده لم يكن لها اى علاقة بشاب مسلم .. 

يا إلهي !!! .. أقول واحده فقط .... هل هذا كثير  

*


----------



## qahery (20 يونيو 2008)

عندي أنا وستتكلم باللغه الإنجليزيه وهي بريطانيه وهي الأن تعيش في مصر للدراسه في الأزهر الشريف وقصة إسلامها ليس بواقع حب شاب او غيره ولكن عن طريق القدر وحتى لا اتكلم عن قصتها واتركها هي من تحكي قصتها .. سأترك لها الحديث وأمهلني غدا حتى أراسلها لأنها الأن متواجده في لندن لأن الإسلام أمرها ببر والديها حتى وان كانوا يكفرون بالله 

وبخصوص الموضوع
خبر أفرح قلبي كثيرا 
الزياده مستمره ماشاء الله​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*



qahery قال:


> عندي أنا وستتكلم باللغه الإنجليزيه وهي بريطانيه وهي الأن تعيش في مصر للدراسه في الأزهر الشريف وقصة إسلامها ليس بواقع حب شاب او غيره ولكن عن طريق القدر وحتى لا اتكلم عن قصتها واتركها هي من تحكي قصتها .. سأترك لها الحديث وأمهلني غدا حتى أراسلها لأنها الأن متواجده في لندن لأن الإسلام أمرها ببر والديها حتى وان كانوا يكفرون بالله
> 
> وبخصوص الموضوع
> خبر أفرح قلبي كثيرا
> الزياده مستمره ماشاء الله​



*وكيف قرأت فتاتك القرآن يا سيد قاهري, وهل قرآت الأحاديث, وهل اقتنعت برضاعة الكبار مثلا, لو الأمر كذلك سنجدها الأن فى ميدان عام ترضع فيه المارة لتتمكن من التحدث والتعامل معهم
هل قرآت القرآن يا قاهري بالأنجليزية وعلمت كيف تحرفون المعانى كى لا ينفضح الإسلام أكثر, نحن فى انتظار فتاتك يا قاهري*


----------



## qahery (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *وكيف قرأت فتاتك القرآن يا سيد قاهري, وهل قرآت الأحاديث, وهل اقتنعت برضاعة الكبار مثلا, لو الأمر كذلك سنجدها الأن فى ميدان عام ترضع فيه المارة لتتمكن من التحدث والتعامل معهم*
> *هل قرآت القرآن يا قاهري بالأنجليزية وعلمت كيف تحرفون المعانى كى لا ينفضح الإسلام أكثر, نحن فى انتظار فتاتك يا قاهري*


 

الأخت ترس اللغه العربيه .. وحفظت حتى وقتنا هذا 3 أجزاء والقرأن عندما يحفظ يحفظ باللغه العربيه وليست الإنجليزيه ... وتدرس السنه النبويه أي الحديث في معهد الدعوه ... حتى سألتها انتي هاتقدري توفقي بين الدراسات دي وبعضها في وقت واحد قالت أنا اتولدت من جديد وخايفه اضيع يوم من عمري من غير ما اتقرب لربنا اكتر فيه كفايه اللي ضاع
اما ما اثبتلي الجهل المقنع بفتوى ارضاع الكبار ونحن مثلا عندنا نريد ان نناقشكم او نقول عندكم شئ خاطئ ندرسه جيدا من كل الجوانب لكن انت لا تعلم اصلا فقط على رأيك نسخ ولصق لذا ؟ لماذا ارد عليك في شئ تجهله ؟
أما الأخت ستأتيك لكي تفهمك ... بس نتمنى ما يتحذفش ردودها :t9:
أما بخصوص ترجمة القرأن فلو انت درست  انجليزي في حياتك تعالي ناقشني فيه لأن القرأن ليه ترجمه واحده وليست أكثر من 30 ترجمه وانت تفهم كلامي صح ؟ ​


----------



## marianne11 (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*

واحده فقط يا معشر المسلمين ... بالحقيقة بالفعل أريد واحده فقط دخلت الاسلام بإقتناع .. و ليس ذلك فقط .. بل أتمنى ان اجد فتاة واحده لم يكن لها اى علاقة بشاب مسلم .. 

يعني كل النساء لي دخلو الاسلام كانو نتيجة العلاقات العاطفية ههههههههههانت غلطان كانو نتيجة اقتناعهم بالاسلام و بان النبي عيسى لا يعبد و انما هو رسول الله طب انا عندي سؤال لك و جاوبني زي ما فيه نساء دخلو الاسلام فيه رجال طب دخولهم كمان كان نتيجة حبهم لبنات مسلمات:t9:
طب معلش لنفرض دلك مع انه مستحيل حسالك سؤال اخر ازاي القساوسة دخلو الاسلام:t9::t9:
هاتلي شيخ او امام دخل المسيحية


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*

*+


قاهري .. 

*


qahery قال:


> *وبخصوص الموضوع
> خبر أفرح قلبي كثيرا
> الزياده مستمره ماشاء الله*​


*



من الطبيعي أن امثال هذه الاخبار (( المُزيفة  )) تفرح قلبك .. و هذا أيضاً دليل آخر على إهتمام البعض منكم  - إن لم يكن أغلبكم - بتزييف أخبار مثل هذه ( لأنها تُفرح قلوبكم   ) .. فثق يا أخي أننا نعلم جيداً على أى شىء يقوم إيمانكم .. 

فبعد دراستي لكثير من الامور الاسلامية - و لا  أقل كل الشرائع الاسلامية -  علمت كيف تفكرون و كيف تؤمنون - فأنتم تعتمدون على إجتهاد ( شخصي ) للدخول الى جنتكم الموصوفة بحسب قرآنكم بانها وكر للـ ... معذرة ! .. و كأنكم ستدخلون الجنة بقوتكم الذاتية و ببركم و صلواتكم وحدها .. و نسيتم أو تناسيتم أنه لا يوجد شخص يصل إلى كمال الله المطلق .. و أن مقياس الله هو مقياس الكمال ..


ليس غريباً أن نجدك تفرح ( بالاعداد ) الزيادة ! .. فهذا ليس غريباً على قوم نشروا عقيدتهم بحد السيف و كان إهتمامهم هو التركيز على الكم بغض النظر عن الكيف .... فلم نسمع منذ ظهور هذا الدين ( الجديد ) ان هناك مُبشر إسلامي ذهب الى بلاد الروم أو الفُرس أو .. الخ و جال يُبشر بالاسلام .. بل نجد الجمله الشهيرة التى كان يحملها اى ( رسول ) من المسلمين هي : أسلم تسلم  .. !! .. 

بل أن فى العصر الحديث لا يوجد بينكم من يُسمى ( مُبشر ) .. بل ( داعية ) .. فالاسلام دعوه .. ملك لداعيها .. أما البشارة فهى بُشرى .. لا يمتلكها من يُبشر بها .. بل هو مكلف أن يبشر  بها  ..  


*


qahery قال:


> *
> الأخت ترس اللغه العربيه .. وحفظت حتى وقتنا هذا 3 أجزاء والقرأن عندما يحفظ يحفظ باللغه العربيه وليست الإنجليزيه ... وتدرس السنه النبويه أي الحديث في معهد الدعوه ... حتى سألتها انتي هاتقدري توفقي بين الدراسات دي وبعضها في وقت واحد قالت أنا اتولدت من جديد وخايفه اضيع يوم من عمري من غير ما اتقرب لربنا اكتر فيه كفايه اللي ضاع
> اما ما اثبتلي الجهل المقنع بفتوى ارضاع الكبار ونحن مثلا عندنا نريد ان نناقشكم او نقول عندكم شئ خاطئ ندرسه جيدا من كل الجوانب لكن انت لا تعلم اصلا فقط على رأيك نسخ ولصق لذا ؟ لماذا ارد عليك في شئ تجهله ؟
> أما الأخت ستأتيك لكي تفهمك ... بس نتمنى ما يتحذفش ردودها :t9:
> أما بخصوص ترجمة القرأن فلو انت درست  انجليزي في حياتك تعالي ناقشني فيه لأن القرأن ليه ترجمه واحده وليست أكثر من 30 ترجمه وانت تفهم كلامي صح ؟ *​


*



أما (  فتاتك ) هذه .. فكنت اتوقع و بنسبة 90 %** أنكم - أنت أو غيرك - حتماً ستأتون بفتاة ( اجنبية ) .. لأنه سهل جداً خداع من لا يعيش وسطكم ولا يعرف طباعكم ولا يقرأ كتبكم بلغاتها الاصلية  ..

و لا تقلق .. فالعالم كله الآن عرف دينكم عزيزي  .. 

أنتم قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الانهيار الزريع  ... ثق في كلامي 

*


----------



## marianne11 (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jjjjo (20 يونيو 2008)

مسكين يا مقهور فكر فكر فكر ومتتبعش تعليم من غير تفكير


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*



marianne11 قال:


> REDEMPTION قال:
> 
> 
> > *+
> ...


----------



## egy man (20 يونيو 2008)

redemption

والله صعبان عليا لو مت على حالك ده 
ربنا يهديك ولو هداك افتكر دعايا لك


أما الفبركه إضمنلي عدم حذف اللينكات والروابط اللي هاحطهالك لإثبات كلامي 
من البيبي سي والسي ان ان ووكالة الأنباء السويسريه وموقع صاحبه كان قد وضعه لنشر النصارينه ومن ثم اسلم وتحول الى منتدى اسلامي


قادر على حفظ اللينكات من الحذف 

وراجع انا كتبت ايه
بي بي سي
قناة عالميه معتمده
سي ان ان
قناة عالميه معتمده
وكالة الأنباء السويسريه
وكاله عالميه اخباره معتمده​


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*



egy Man قال:


> *redemption
> 
> والله صعبان عليا لو مت على حالك ده
> ربنا يهديك ولو هداك افتكر دعايا لك
> ...


*


* *عموماً سنري من الذي سيصعب عليه حال الآخر عزيزي 

أما بالنسبة للروابط ، فيبدوا أنك لم تفهم المقصود من كلامي عندما تحدثت عن حقيقة الاسلام و سرعة زواله ( ستشهد ذلك قريباً بمشيئة الله )

روابطك التى تتحدث عنها دليل جهلك بالاسانيد و الدلائل العلمية 

فما المشكلة ان تنشر السي ان ان او البي بي سي نبأ على لسان أحد الشيوخ الاسلاميين او احد الملاحده يقول ان الاسلام فى انتشار و انه يغزو العالم ؟!!! 
هل هذا بالنسبة لك دليل ؟؟؟؟!!
بل ما المشكلة حتى لو نشرت احد تلك الوكالات  ( العالمية ) نبأ عن حلاوة الاسلام على لسان قس منحرف من قساوسة الغرب الذى أباح البعض منهم رسامة المراة و   .. الخ 

هل هذا هو المنهج العلمي الذي تتخذه فى بحثك عن الحقيقة ؟

إن كنت تبحث عن الحقيقة .. 

انت اخي من يصعب حاله على البشر كلها 

هداك الله و إيانا الى معرفة كيفية الإيمان به
*​


----------



## marianne11 (20 يونيو 2008)

انا كنت اتمنى انكم تتركو الاخوة يعرضو الفيديوهات بي للاسف تم طردهم الظاهر اني في المكان الغلط


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*



marianne11 قال:


> انا كنت اتمنى انكم تتركو الاخوة يعرضو الفيديوهات بي للاسف تم طردهم الظاهر اني في المكان الغلط



*من الذي طرد الاخوة هنا ؟؟

برجاء من المشرف توضيح السبب و هنا على العام 
*


----------



## My Rock (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*



redemption قال:


> *من الذي طرد الاخوة هنا ؟؟*
> 
> *برجاء من المشرف توضيح السبب و هنا على العام *


 
_الاخ اخذ ثلاثة انذارات من الحبيب Bitar 
الثلاث انذارات بسبب ثلاثة مخالفات بثلاث مواضيع مختلفة_


----------



## jjjjo (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على التوضيح يا زعيم


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*



my Rock قال:


> _الاخ اخذ ثلاثة انذارات من الحبيب Bitar
> الثلاث انذارات بسبب ثلاثة مخالفات بثلاث مواضيع مختلفة_




*إذاً يستحق الطرد حبيبي طالما تجاوز قوانين المنتدى *


----------



## raafates2000 (25 يونيو 2008)

ان لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلا تعب البناؤن وان لم يحرس الرب المدينه فباطلا تعب الحراس فيارب انت هو ملجانا وانت هو حارسنا نطلب منك واليك ياربى انت تحافظ على بناتنا واخواتنا وامهاتنا من ذئاب ابليس يارب نحن نثق فى مواعيدك ونحن نعلم ان عينك علينا نقشتنا على كفك ومن يمسنا يمس حدقه عينك فاحفظنا يارب وكل المسيحين فى اسمك


----------



## ASTRO (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختفاء فتاه قبطية في بنها والأسرة تطالب برؤيتها*

*بصراحة بقت حاجة مقرفة ومش عارفين اخرتها ايه ربنا مع الجميع*


----------

